# SAMSUNG SpinPoint T Series HD300LD 300GB



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

I am thinking about getting this drive because my current drive is getting to be a bit too loud for my bedroom. Will the SAMSUNG SpinPoint T Series HD300LD 300GB be the best for a bedroom? Thanks!


----------



## Pauli (Mar 1, 2004)

The SpinPoint P80 series are known to be quiet drives, but their capacity maxes out at 160GB. The T-series SpinPoints drives have gotten mixed reviews for acoustics over at SilentPCReview. The current 320GB Western Digitals with AAM turned on are probably the best option right now in the 300-400GB size range.


----------



## RF_Guy (Aug 22, 2006)

They may be quite, but what about power rating...
I looked at many HD when choosing an upgrade for my TIVO. Main concern for me was as low heat as possible and of course noise. I found that Seagate Barracuda IV were the best combination of price, noise and power consumption, and WD were among the worst, just look at the current they draw. More current more heat in your system... and more probability of failure I wouldn't recommend WD models which have more than 0.7A current spec...


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

RF_Guy said:


> They may be quite, but what about power rating...
> I looked at many HD when choosing an upgrade for my TIVO. Main concern for me was as low heat as possible and of course noise. I found that Seagate Barracuda IV were the best combination of price, noise and power consumption, and WD were among the worst, just look at the current they draw. More current more heat in your system... and more probability of failure I wouldn't recommend WD models which have more than 0.7A current spec...


Interesting:

The datasheet specs for the Western Digital Caviar SE WD3200JB shows 530mA on the +12VDC line and 450mA on the +5VDC line with a total power dissipation of 8.6W during read/write. This drive is a 320GB PATA drive.

The Barracuda IV datasheet (a 2002 drive long since discontinued) shows 2.8A on the +12VDC line and 1.2A on the +5VDC line with a power dissipation of 12.5W during read/write. This drive is an 80GB drive.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Best Buy has the WD Caviar 320gb for $99 this week. Its a pretty good deal if you don't mind only a year warranty. I have had good success with these sound of these drives (especially after enabling AAM to it lowest setting).


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

I just installed a 400GB Samsung SpinPoint in my HR10-250. It replaced the stock 250GB drive. It seems to have remedied the stuttering and other problems entirely, and it is dead quiet. It has also produced no discernable increase in case temperature. Seems like a good choice to me.


----------



## Pauli (Mar 1, 2004)

Pauli said:


> The SpinPoint P80 series are known to be quiet drives, but their capacity maxes out at 160GB. The T-series SpinPoints drives have gotten mixed reviews for acoustics over at SilentPCReview. The current 320GB Western Digitals with AAM turned on are probably the best option right now in the 300-400GB size range.


I checked over on the forums at SilentPCReview and it appears there are a few people that have gotten the T-series Samsungs and are very happy with them. The typical SPCR'r is VERY picky about noise levels, so this bodes well for these new Sammys.


----------



## RF_Guy (Aug 22, 2006)

You are right, I made a mistake. should have been Barracuda 8. But Baracuda 4 was really-really quiet As I said don't buy HD which has more than 0.7A. The one you quoted has less, so that's not the one I advise against... Computer hardware stores are full of cheap HD right now and that's where i saw really power hungry models on sale, I am sure if you go on the manufadturer's website you will find any model you want with very nice spec. There is not much difference between Barracuda and Caviar in terms of power and noise, the main advantage of Seagate is the best warranty out there...5 years. If you go to noise performace reviews, you will notice that max noise is higher for Barracuda, but it is happening very rare and for not very understood reason, but RMS noise during read/write is pretty much the same unless you can descern between 1-2 dB difference (I guess you have to be a bat for that)... I just chaged WD Caviar in my box to Barracuda 10, I can swear that it quieter now...but maybe it is just me...


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

The main issue with the current Seagates is that they don't support AAM and its "quiet seek" mode. The Barracuda IV was the last Seagate drive to support AAM. This is the result of a patent dispute between Seagate and Convolve & MIT [ref]. Seek noise is very irregular, not like the hum/whine of an idle drive, and really irritates some people. Some Seagates have reasonable quiet seeks and others are terribly loud when seeking. YMMV.


----------

